# was wondering if



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

bnnnnnnnbnbnbnbnbnbn


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't but.......I know stripers are known to be spooky, for sure in the lakes. I think it would be no problem to troll for them, however you'd have to run planner boards or a big zig-zag pattern so you're not pulling thru water you've run the boat over.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

bnnnnnnnbnbnbnbnbnbn


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> i was thinking maybe of side planers but am considering flatlining top or shallow lures at night


Jim

When I think of that scenario here is what I get.

2 guys sideplaning a full spread as they troll upriver. Thefloating tree misses the boat but not the trolled lines (sideplaners and all)

By the time you get the boat stopped there is no more line on what used to be 3 rods on that side. The line doesn't break it just pulls your boat sideways down the river.

As my confused mind tries to cope with what happened my partner informs me that there are barges coming from upriver and downriver. I inform him that we have no options but to cut the rods lines to escape the tree and get out of the barges way.

As we cut away the lines 2 rods on the other side go down. We are relieved that they are going at different rates and therefore are not also caught on a floating deadman. Each of us fights valiantly to land the fish quickly as the barge lights us up and the captain blows the air horns.

I land mine first. A 5 ft long gar with a webbing of monofillament around the teeth that resembles a doormat. My partner finally nets his prize, a 30 pound drum that slimes and bloodies the carpet as it thrashes around.

The barges are so close now that we take off dragging the remaining line behind us. The drum continues thrashing around and spills our tackleboxes and breaks one of the remaining rods.

When we finally reach our launch ramp and get the boat on the trailer we are much relieved.


I look at my partner and say:


Seevers, how long before you can be ready to go again?


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

my sides are hurting 
i visioned allmost the same thing

good stuff


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Gheesh...you guys should go golfing together........
I'd zig zag........or run planerboards off just one side...big boards- Erie style, about 30' out with 2 lines on it.
For lures to thow-the small pencil popper will probably be your best bet from a boat. Chug bug, Creek Chub, etc.....be sure it has tough hooks on it, best to only have hooks on the of it. Less damage to the fish & less chance of a hook in your hand, leg, ____(fill in the blank) !


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, yeah.....if you take Captn' Miss Fit you are living dangerously from the start, be ure to see if you have a lower unit before you launch !


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

I will have you know that me and Seevers only had "excitement" on 2 of the 3 flathead trips last year!

I tempted fate at the Tappan tournament and still came out with all my body parts intact. (unless chiggers are Misfits fault  ) We really had a good landing net----but circumstances prevented us from using it to land a big flathead


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Katfish with Seevers there Im suprised you had a prop left. He's knows how to magically make those disappear.  None the less sounds like a great time lmao


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that's a pretty good scenario,and does reflect the type of trips i usually have  
i think that's the main reason people want to fish with me,but only a few have the fortitude,and sense of adventure to come back for seconds   


> I will have you know that me and Seevers only had "excitement" on 2 of the 3 flathead trips last year!


 that is evidence that there are the rare trips which are not filled with antics that would make the keystone cops seem boring.
jim horan has almost given up fishing hoover,if i'm anywhere on the lake at the same time,as he believes his "incidents" are directly related to my being anywhere within a 10 mile radius of his location  
toad's wife cringes every time he tells her we're fishing together,and requests that he check in with her periodically,via cell phone,just to be sure he is not marrooned on some rockpile in the middle of the lake, been struck by lightening,or worse.my wife has cut my allowance by 50%,in an effort to limit my fishing adventures,thereby saving more money by reducing the number of props,anchors,rods,battery chargers,etc,that she has to buy every year.

ps..........the chiggers were NOT my fault 
as for the net..............i invoke my 5th amendment rights


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the *Dream Team..........*Catking and Misfit !! 

Won't be safe to fish anywhere !


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> thereby saving more money by reducing the number of props,anchors,rods,battery chargers,etc,that she has to buy every year.


You forgot landing nets and band aids!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

actually,i left things like that out because anything with a cost under my $50 dollar weekly allowance falls under "miscellaneous" which includes,but is not limited to, everyday things such as those along with minor maintanence and gas for the truck and boat,lost terminal tackle,fishing line,lures,thermos bottles,coolers,bait buckets,etc,etc


----------



## aquaboy (Apr 16, 2004)

I've trolled for hybrids a few times and found it to be successful.

For trolling on the river i use Spoonplugs because they run true at any speed and stay tuned after much contact with the bottom. One rod per person. Baitcasting gear with superbraids or nichron wire. Keep the bait bouncing along the bottom.

Remember that even though the hybrids may periodically be herding forage to the surface they are basically bottom oriented  fish.

One story : much surface activity below Racine dam. i'd run around the fish and drifting down catch a fish or two on topwater chugger type bait. Repeated this several times.Then started trolling a large spoonplug on the bottom in 30' water and strted catching much larger hybrids.

Nowadays with zebra mussels it's best to use a wire leader if you're trolling. They(the zebras, not the leaders  ) have sharp edges and will cut mono or braided. Oh and don't forget the lure retreiver.


----------

